# Rockport/ Aransas Pass - Trout Time



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

This is my first report on this forum so go easy on me. So far this year all of my trips have been out of the boat. I’m looking forward to doing some wading soon, especially since it’s beginning to feel like summer. Fishing croaker early in the morning up tight to shorelines has been paying off then Later in the morning moving out to 3-4’ of water fishing grass lines. Reds have been found up tight against the shorelines early morning and on shell reefs. With calm days being few and far between it’s tough to look for reds but throwing cut bait next to the islands or on a reef has been the ticket. I haven’t taken many pictures on recent trips but I will from here on out. Tight lines and good luck to everyone! 

If you are planning on making a trip to Rockport or Aransas Pass this Summer, come see us. I have a few dates left for June and July. Lodging is available at our Rockport Hideaway Vacation Rental in downtown Rockport just minutes away from the shopping and restaurants


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

awesome, going down this weekend.
When you say "early" in the morning, what do you mean by that?
first light? crack of dawn?


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

ccoker said:


> awesome, going down this weekend.
> When you say "early" in the morning, what do you mean by that?
> first light? crack of dawn?


First light. Be the first boat there. Weekends are tough. Your first stop will be "fresh" as I call it, your 2-5th spot might have been ran over 10 times. Try to figure out where fish will go when boat traffic is heavy, fish those areas while everyone else is fishing the popular spots.


----------



## mmccall (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you available June 28?


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

That is what I figured
Kind if like slipping into the blind an hour before sunrise..


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

mmccall said:


> Are you available June 28?


Yes I am


----------

